# Pickguards



## jeff66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi, I am thinking of running out some airbrushed pickguards, anyone know where I can get them? Pref in Ontario.

jeff


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Greasy Groove Inc.
not that cheap but in canada 
i would go buy them from mojo music supply 
Strat
i buy from these guys all the time good to deal with get them shipped usps but they are in the states


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

There's also a Greasy Groove dealer with free shipping within Canada.
It's called "Rockin Billy's Guitar Parts". Huge selection, operates out of TruemanVille NS


----------

